# Toshiba-DVD-Player: Tonspur hängt nach bei SVCDs



## the_great_rawuza (26. Januar 2004)

Hi Leutz!

Hoff ich hab das richtige Forum erwischt.

Hab ein Problem mit meinem Toshiba DVD- Player SD 330E!

Ein Freund von mir dreht öfters mal einen Film - so zum Spaß eben -  und brennt ihn dann auf SVCD. Jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass die Tonspur um fast eine Sekunde nachhängt. (also Ton und Bild sind verschoben). Das ist ziemlich nervend, vor allem wenn viel gesprochen wird. 
Ich habs anschließend bei meinen Freunden probiert, und zwar auf einem Philips 737, auf einem Thomson und einem billigen DivX-Player von Centrum. 
Überall waren Ton und Bild synchron (bei allen Filmen - ingesamt sinds 8), nur bei meinem teuren Markenplayer nicht.

DVDs hauen hin, aber nur bei allen SVCDs stimmts nicht überein. Liegt das vielleicht an irgendwelchen Einstellungen am Player oder hat er einen Defekt?
Das Gerät ist übrigends neu, hat 5 Jahre  Garantie und hat 170 Euro gekostet.

Gruß

RAWUZA


----------

